# I've given in



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2010)

...and put the heating on! It's perishing!  Still, mid-November isn't bad.


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 16, 2010)

Ours has been on since mid October - you've done well to last this long x


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 16, 2010)

Hats off to a "Hard Northerner" ..... Respect!!


----------



## bev (Nov 16, 2010)

You must have been freezing Northey...brrrr.

You should buy some thermals to wear under your trousers - Alex wears thermal leggings and a thermal t-shirt under his uniform.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2010)

bev said:


> You must have been freezing Northey...brrrr.
> 
> You should buy some thermals to wear under your trousers - Alex wears thermal leggings and a thermal t-shirt under his uniform.Bev



What trousers?


----------



## bev (Nov 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> What trousers?




I was going to say you must have ***** of steel - but its too rude...Bev


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2010)

Haha beat you by a week Northey could not stand the sly glances off the southern softy i live with.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Haha beat you by a week Northey could not stand the sly glances off the southern softy i live with.



I've switched it off now - it's too hot and stuffy!


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I've switched it off now - it's too hot and stuffy!



Thats what I do when he is not looking, but he always susses me out lol


----------



## katie (Nov 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I've switched it off now - it's too hot and stuffy!



Ive had the heating on for weeks but it gets too stuffy after about an hour!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 16, 2010)

Off to farm to buy coal and logs tomorrow!

Heating has been on mind as still have old grittle windows on back of house that don't close properly, but heating is a bit tempermental.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 16, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Off to farm to buy coal and logs tomorrow!
> 
> Heating has been on mind as still have old grittle windows on back of house that don't close properly, but heating is a bit tempermental.



Cue ignorance! What are grittle windows?


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 16, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Cue ignorance! What are grittle windows?



maybe I spelt them wrong! Crittall

http://www.salvo.co.uk/images/userimgs/37974/47999_1.jpg

sorry!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 16, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> maybe I spelt them wrong! Crittall
> 
> http://www.salvo.co.uk/images/userimgs/37974/47999_1.jpg
> 
> sorry!



Ah! (still didn't know them though!)


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 16, 2010)

Ooh Northy, how have you managed without the heating on until now?  Shiver shiver!


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Ooh Northy, how have you managed without the heating on until now?  Shiver shiver!



Flutter its all in his username hun


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 16, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Flutter its all in his username hun



Lol, hadn't thought of that!  I've got several layers on and the heating going!  Need to look the thermals out!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Ooh Northy, how have you managed without the heating on until now?  Shiver shiver!



Haha! Old ladies used to tell me off in the street for not wearing a coat!


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Haha! Old ladies used to tell me off in the street for not wearing a coat!



There could be a poem in that!!  

So you should be told off!  You'll catch your death!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> There could be a poem in that!!
> 
> So you should be told off!  You'll catch your death!



As I walked through London on Saturday I was amazed at how trussed up everyone was! It wasn't actually cold at all on Saturday so goodness knows how they cope when it is!


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 16, 2010)

We've been having ours on for an hour in the mornings since mid-October. We do have it on tonight, but only because even with it on, our thermometer says we're reaching a balmy 15 degrees!


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 16, 2010)

No Saturday wasn't too bad, I'll agree there.  I'm a cold soul though, off to my bed now - preheated by an electric blanket of course, but I'm not one for leaving it on all night, that would be too much even for me although when I slept in the attic at my mum and dads and used to get ice forming on the inside of the walls I did have an electric over blanket then!  the good old days!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> No Saturday wasn't too bad, I'll agree there.  I'm a cold soul though, off to my bed now - preheated by an electric blanket of course, but I'm not one for leaving it on all night, that would be too much even for me although when I slept in the attic at my mum and dads and used to get ice forming on the inside of the walls I did have an electric over blanket then!  the good old days!



Haha! Yes, I've lived in a few places like that in my time! I might get an underblanket, I used to have one and it was wonderful!  I used to switch mine off too before bed.


----------



## cazscot (Nov 17, 2010)

I have had my heating on for weeks, but then again I always feel the cold - even in the middle of summer . 

I remember the days well as a child waking up in my grans house with about 10 coats on top of the bed and ice on the inside of the windows ah the days before all us softies got central heating ...


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 17, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> ... although when I slept in the attic at my mum and dads and used to get ice forming on the inside of the walls ....



Strewth! I only had to contend with ice on the inside of the windows when I was young. It was actually quite beautiful, once I had finally stopped shivering in bed (we only ever heated the livingroom too!).


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 17, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Strewth! I only had to contend with ice on the inside of the windows when I was young. It was actually quite beautiful, once I had finally stopped shivering in bed (we only ever heated the livingroom too!).



Yeah we only had heating in the living room for years, ooh that was a cold house.  Our present house is cold (old victorian terrace) but at least it's centrally heated!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 17, 2010)

Hah! Up here in the Highlands we're still in T-shirts! ....














And if you believe that, there's this bridge I could sell you...


----------



## FM001 (Nov 17, 2010)

Northerner said:


> ...and put the heating on! It's perishing!  Still, mid-November isn't bad.





Cheapskate, mine has been on for the last month!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2010)

Ugh! The weather lady on Countryfile is telling me it's going to be COLD next week - it's already cold you silly woman! I ordered an electric blanket yesterday, hope it arrives soon!


----------



## Steff (Nov 21, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Ugh! The weather lady on Countryfile is telling me it's going to be COLD next week - it's already cold you silly woman! I ordered an electric blanket yesterday, hope it arrives soon!



snow this week yayyy lol.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

I love snow but don't want a repeat of last years winter thats for sure


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 21, 2010)

Snow where???

Most times I see hear the snow warning, I get so excited, but alas I live in a little nich that seems to have it's very own eco climate compared to the rest of the country..  It's so disapointing to see all the snow reports and outside my door is green grass and wet drive

As to our heating, well it's been going on and off since mid October and it's me who feels the cold, Hubby has to sweat if necessary


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2010)

Huirrah! My electric underblanket has arrived! No more near-heart attacks getting into a cold bed!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 23, 2010)

It's a balmy 35 degrees (F) here today. I've just ordered a new leccy blanky too. OK, so I'm a wimp, I was down south too long and my blood has thinned.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> It's a balmy 35 degrees (F) here today. I've just ordered a new leccy blanky too. OK, so I'm a wimp, I was down south too long and my blood has thinned.



I've been down here 14 years now - not sure I would survive in Scotland!


----------

